# سلسلة تمارين عملية.... الكترونات



## القبطان علي (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



*من المقاومة إلى لتلفزيون وبينهما الكثير*
*(سلسلة تمارين عملية)*هذه دورة في سلسلة من التمارين العملية لصيانة الراديو والتلفزيون
ومعظمها نتائج عملية حقيقية نفذت على أيدي متدربين بدئوا معها من البداية حتى النهاية
وكانت خصائصهم مختلفة وبالتالي تفاوتوا في إتقانهم لمهارات الدورة
وبدأت الدورة في 5/10/2008
و انتهت في 16/6/2009
بواقع ثلاث حصص يومية
نتائج 
التدريب الميداني للمتدربين لمتعكس بصدق المستويات التي حققها المتدربون 
خلال الدورة
بمعنى أن أكثرالطلاب تحصيلاً في التدريب لم يكن أفضلهم 
تحصيلاً في الحياة العملية ولكنهم وضعوا أيديهم على بداية الطريق.
*يمكن الرجوع للكتب التالية:*
*الكتب المدرسية الفلسطينية*
*كتب الصف الحادي عشر مهني وتقني*
*(الراديو والتلفزيون)*
*الراديو والتلفزيون (نظري) ج1*
*الراديو والتلفزيون (نظري) ج2*
*الراديو والتلفزيون (عملي) ج1*
*الراديو والتلفزيون (عملي) ج2*
*(الراديو والتلفزيون)*
*الصف الثاني عشر*
*كتب الثاني عشر مهني وتقني *
*الراديو والتلفزيون (نظري)*
*الراديو والتلفزيون (عملي)*
*روابط مباشرة للتمارين*
*قراءة المقاومات الرباعية*
*قراءة المقاومات الخماسية*
*قراءة المقاومات السداسية*
*مكونات سلك اللحام*
*الكاوي Soldering iron*
*تجهيز الكاوي للعمل*
*تبييض سلك من النحاس*
*عمل أشكال هندسية بالسلك*
*لحام الأسلاك المطلية بالورنيش (لاكا)*
*تشغيل ساعة القياس الرقمية samwa *
*قياس المقاومات الكربونية*
*معدات فك اللحام desoldering*
*فك القطع الإلكترونية بواسطة الشيلد (السلك المجدول)*
*فك القطع الإلكترونية بواسطة شافط المضخةPUMP*
*توصيل المقاومات على التوالي (التسلسل)*
*توصيل المقاومات على التوازي PARALLE*
*البطاريات*
*قياس أنواع مختلفة من البطاريات*
*توصيل البطاريات على التوالي*
*توصيل البطاريات السليمة والتالفة على التوالي وقياسها*
*توصيل البطاريات على التوازي*
*تحقيق قانون أوم*
*العلاقة بين الجهد والتيار*
*المحولات الكهربائية*
*فحص المحولات*
*تحديد تيار المحول من خلال حجمه*
*تأثير التيار الكهربائي على جسم الإنسان*
*أجهزة قياس الجهد والتيار والمقاومة*
*قياس جهد AC في المحولات*
*راسم الإشارة (الاسلوسكوب(oscilloscope*
*باقي موضوع راسم الاشارة*
*ضبط جهاز راسم الإشارة*
*قياس جهد المحول براسم الإشارة*
*تبسيط مفهوم القيمة الفعالة للجهد VPP المقاسة بالراسم*
*أشباه الموصلات Semiconductors*
*فحص الوصلة الثنائية DIODE *
*البحث عن مواصفات ومعادلات الثنائيات DIODS *
*دائرة تقويم نصف موجة*
*دوائر تقويم الموجة الكاملة Bridge *
*المكثفات Capacitors *
*قراءة قيم المكثفات*
*تجميع وحدة تغذية *
*الثنائي الباعث للضوء LED*
*وحدة تغذية 12V/1A مع ثنائي إظهار حالة*
*أنواع المقاومات*
*الترانزيستور*
*دوائر عملية للتطبيق*
*كيف تختار مهنتك*
*ترتيب أقطاب الترانزيستور وكيفية تكبيره*
*البحث عن خواص الترانزيستور* (الجزء الأول)
*البحث عن خواص الترانزيستور (الجزء الثاني)*
*معامل تكبير الترانزيستور *
*الثنائي المثبت للجهد Zener Diode *
*منظم جهد بزينر وترانزيستور*
*بعض العلاقات المرتبطة بتكبير الترانزيستور وفصول التكبير *
*وحدة تغذية 12V/1A *
*السماعات (الجزء الأول)*
*السماعات (الجزء الثاني)*
*جرس إلكتروني بصوت الكناري*
*وامض ضوئي Flashing Light *
*حاقن إشارة Injection Signal *
*دائرة صوت 0.5 وات*
*دائرة صوت مع مكبر متقدم ولاقط*
*دائرة قدرة DARLINGTON.....25W *
*الدوائر المتكاملة Integrated circuit *
*المقاومة والممانعة والفرق بينهما*
*الثايرستور Thyristor *
*البدء بتجميع راديو AM / MW*
*كيف يعمل الراديو الجزء الأول*
*كيف يعمل الراديو الجزء الثاني *
*وحدة تغذية متغيرة 3/6/9/12 *
*دوائر الرنين Resonance *
*نظرية عمل الراديو (غير مترجم)*
*تجميع دائرة التردد المتوسطIF والمذبذب*
*صيانة راديو (Superheterodyne AM / MW )*
*التسجيل الصوتي Voice Recorders*
*الحركة الميكانيكية للمسجل*
*مكبر العمليات Amplifier Operational *
*تركيب الراديو مع المسجل*
*الارسال والاستقبال FM *
*صيانة الراديو والمسجل*
بقية الروابط 
منقول للفائدة​


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (18 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافية ااخي
والف شكر الك حابب اسئلك ليش الكتب ما بتفتح


----------



## slooooom (9 أكتوبر 2009)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## slooooom (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mhmd alqasem (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا , وبارك الله فيك


----------

